# The rewards of pigeon rescue



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Sometimes this job has a little reward once in a while. About 3 montha ago I got a call from a lady that had a pigeon in her yard that couldn't fly. I went over and got the bird and when I got her home I found she had a pellet wound on the neck about 2 inches below the beak. I was able to take some hemostats and remove the pellet and stitch up the hole and with a week on baytril and some neosporin the hole healed up and she could eat as good as new. She will never fly more that a couple feet though because the pellet had also smashed her right shoulder joint. But she's a nice bird and has very pretty eyes so she's one of my indoor flock now. Anyway I sent a little update to the lady that found her telling her the progress etc. and I got back this nice note. So rescuing pigeon does pay off sometimes - made my day.

NAB 

Here's the little girl bird after recovery.










and here's the nice note I got


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very pretty pigeon and very lucky. How large is you indoor flock?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one lucky bird to have made it's way to you, thru another kind person. Thank you for sharing, that is a nice note.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, that was so thoughtful of you to let this lady know how the pigeon was doing, and, in turn, her writing you that sweet note. I'm so glad you were able to help this little one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A HIGH WING FIVE TO YOU BOTH!! WELL DONE!! 

Thanks, Nab...such a heartwarmer!! 

Have you named her? Where does she stay?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*She's is G63*

She has the first floor apartment of a 3 tier cages - she likes being near the floor so she can get out and walk around easily and it's like she can hide down there she likes that it makes her feel safe I guess. And up until Saturday morning I had 20 indoor birds then this little pooper came along he's G67 and if his brother's egg hatches I'll have 22 in the house for a while.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, Nab, never a dull moment, eh??

NOW, THERE'S A PICTURE FOR THE PHOTO CONTEST IN THE "BABY" CATEGORY, IF I EVER SAW ONE!!     I AM _STILL_ GRINNING!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job! She looks very good. I have a pellet-shot pigeon, Mr. Nelson, who was shot in the wing and developed mass scar tissue by the time I got him from the shelter. He didn't fly for years and then one day he flew up to a pretty high perch. Hopefully your little gal will be able to recover some of her mobility as well.  And what a darling baby.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm totally in awe of the people who can -- and do -- treat such serious injuries! Well done! She's beautiful, and looks very contented.
The baby picture is just one of those 'awwww' moments! I agree with Shi, it should be in the competition.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

saving a little bird will aways be the reward =]


----------

